# Filled 5lb CO2 tank, how much should it weight filled?



## ryzilla

Just like the title says. How much should my 5lb co2 tank weigh filled?


----------



## Newt

Is it a steel or an aluminum tank?


----------



## Crispino Ramos

I have an aluminum 5 lb. tank, how much should it weigh when full?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Crispino Ramos,

It depends upon the manufacturer, mine weighs about 12 pounds empty, 17 pounds filled.


----------



## imeridian

Somewhere on the cylinder should be stamped the 'tare' weight, that's what the cylinder weighs when empty, add an additional five pounds and you'll have the full weight.


----------



## Newt

It depends on the DOT cylinder type (for U.S. tanks) not the manufacturer. A 5# aluminum cylinder should be a 3AL2015 and is supposed to weigh 7.6 lbs plus the valve weight. A 10# aluminum weighs 12.9 lbs.
It should also be approx 800 psig when full. 
A 5# steel tank weighs 12lbs.


----------

